# Vostok Desert Shield Watch



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, this is my very first post on this forum and consequently here is also the very first watch I have ever owned:










Its a hand wound "desert shield" watch that Vostok made just before the collapse of the USSR. It was made to commemorate the co-operation between the US and the USSR in the first gulf war and at least half the watches were exported to America.

It was bought for my by my father in a Moscow state run "dollar shop" in 1990, just before I was born.

As the paperwork for the watch has been long since lost and as I know next to nothing about Vostok , I was hoping some of the experts here would provide me with some technical information about the watch. On the back it has the serial number 621234 printed (not sure if this means anything).

The watch is in pretty bad shape, its got a huge crack on the crystal and it sometimes stops running for no reason. The watch has quite a lot of sentimental value for me and whilst I am in no hurry to get it fixed (I am a student, so pretty strapped for cash), I would like to know where and how I should get it fixed (e.g. should I get it fixed at a generic watch repair shop or try to find one which specializes in Vostok) and whether or not i can find a replacement crystal for the watch.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome, and with a photo too! Good man.

You seem to know pretty much all you need to know going by your post, other than I'd probably also add that I'd expect the movement to be the Boctok (Vostok) 2409 going by the absence of a date. Someone might correct me and advise it to be a Boctok 2209. The 22 or 24 prefix indicates the size, I seem to think.

Based on the bezel and hand combo, yours is one of the Komandirskie Cadet/Junior Desert Shields.

A service would no doubt have it running fine again - either the forum host Roy of http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/ (first point of call!) or perhaps Steve Burrage of Ryte Time or Richie of thewatchspotblog. I don't want to step on their toes but a service will be less than you might think. That said, a replacement movement woudnlt be much either but then again, old Soviet 2409 might still need a service too, plus the task of fitting. That isn't too hard but first time swapping the hand over you can guarantee bodging it - my Amphibia is out of commission to my utter dismay for that very reason :cry2:

edit: fitting a new crystal, might as well have that done with a service when you've saved the beer tokens. Can't help with size but either Roy or Cousins UK might be your source.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help! I always wanted to find out the Movement but was too afraid to open it myself.

I was quite shocked the watch broke. I was led to believe that Soviet Watches were incredibly rugged.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice watch & welcome 

My version's just a 'Shield'........


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice, you got the adult version. Whilst I am stuck with the kiddie version. not that I am complaining.


----------

